# Wlan-Antenne - selbst bauen, wie?



## zwergi (5. Mai 2009)

hallo ich würde gerne lernen wie man eine wlan antenne baut. habe schon vieles darüber gelsen....aber ich weiss immer noch nicht wie das geht....
hat jemand vlt eine ordentliche anleitung??^^


----------



## Pommes (5. Mai 2009)

heise Netze - 21.12.07 - WLAN-Richtfunk mit Hausmitteln


----------



## zwergi (5. Mai 2009)

leider wird hier auhc nicht genauer erklärt wie man das baut....
eigentlich ist das so dass ich meine ''wlan-anlage'' verstärken möchte...da die verbindung immer getrennt wir....gibts da eine andere lösung ausser einen repeater zu kaufen?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Mai 2009)

Schonmal nach anderen WLAN netzen ausschau gehalten! Wenn en anderes in der nähe ist und auf dem selben Kanal wie du sendet dann wechsle mal dein Kanal!


----------



## zwergi (5. Mai 2009)

nein in der gegend ist kein wlan da....^^


----------



## Klutten (5. Mai 2009)

Das wohl bekannteste Projekt in Vallstedt:
Vallstedt-Networks

Einfach auf Technikwelt klicken -> PDF zum Erstellen einer Antenne.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Mai 2009)

Haste keine möglichkeit ein Kabel zu verlegen?? Klar ist WLAN toll aber in sachen Geschwindigkeit ist das Kabel besser!


----------



## zwergi (5. Mai 2009)

ja es ist so dass ich mim notebook im sommer raus in den garten gehe.....und dort ist die verbindung so wackelig....


----------



## rebel4life (6. Mai 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einem Repeater? Ist recht billig und du hast auch kein großes Problem mehr mit den Antennen, denn für eine wirkliche Verbesserung muss an beiden Seiten was getan werden, sprich bessere Antenne am Laptop und das ist nunmal recht schwer machbar...

Versuch es wie schon gesagt mit einem Kanalwechsel, gerade Kanal 11 und 9 sind häufig frei und bieten dadurch bessere Übertragungsraten.


----------

